# I want to grow mums



## millbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive wanted to grow mums and never had the room. I now have the room, Im thinking about growing 3 to 5 thousand units, anybody ever grow them for resale?


----------



## damato333 (Feb 27, 2012)

Me an my dad grew mums for two years. I think compared to other plants mums are the least complicated to grow. There is not much that can go wrong with mums. I don't remember any pests giving them a problem. We were able to grow ones that were 3 or 4 feet in circumference. We used this chemical that made them fill out more. I think it was called flourel. But I might be wrong. Making them that big probably hurt us cause we could've put two in the place of that one. Right now me an my brother are growing perennials, trees, and shrubs. I believe to make mums worth it you have do it with trees and shrubs. Where are located in south east pa?


----------



## millbilly (Feb 27, 2012)

I will be doing it in Chester co. near Malvern. I am a total novice hope I don't lose my shirt.


----------



## damato333 (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you buying plugs? Do you know what kind of irrigation your using? I think we used something called vegetable tape. Evey few feet it had holes in the line and you would just put the pot under the hole. Right now for the trees and shrubs were using a line where we had to puncture a smaller line into the bigger line and on the end of the smaller line there is an emitter where the water comes out. I definately like the second irrigation better but it costs more and it takes longer to set up. What do you mean by 3 to 5 thousand units?


----------



## millbilly (Feb 27, 2012)

units means number of plant. I going to use plugs, there is a supplier for all the materials near me. I can't recall the name. I did all my research last year. Im going to use the immiter watering system the kind that clips on the pot. Thats a big part of my start up cost, but at least I can use them over and over


----------



## damato333 (Feb 28, 2012)

3,000 to 5,000 is a lot of plants. We mostly sold retail but it helped to sell some wholesale. It was very exciting to drive by a shopping center and realize the mums in the beds were grown by you. My dad used griffin for everything including the plugs. Do you have a fertilizer machine?


----------



## millbilly (Feb 28, 2012)

griffin are the people I've been in contact with. As for the fertilizer I was going to utilize a syphone feed system into the drip irrigation along with osmocote. 

Material

Mum pans 5x8 150 per case $37.20

Rooted cuttings	0 – 1470 cuttings	$ .32 per cutting
1540 – 4970 cuttings	$ .31 per cutting
5040 – 9940 cuttings	$ .27 per cutting
10,000 cuttings $ .27 per cutting


Growth medium	1 bag will do 28 pots $14.39 per bag	, 39 bags per pallet
Compressed bail will do 67 pots $19.95 per bail 30 per pallet.



10,000 pans $2480.00
10,000 cuttings $2700.00
Growth medium bagged	$5139.00 
Total $10319.00 

10,000 pans $2480.00
10,000 cuttings $2700.00
Growth medium bailed	$2977.00 
Total $8157.00


Fertilizer
Fabric
Irrigation
Delivery


Wholesale $2.50 $25000.00
$10319.00
$ 14681.00

$25000.00
$ 8157.00
$ 16843.00

Space needed 1 pot 7”x 7” 49 sq. inches

1000 pots 49000 sq. inches or 350 sq. ft.
10,000 pots 3500 sq. ft


These are my rough numbers


----------



## damato333 (Feb 28, 2012)

Your doing exactly the same way we did it. It seems like you've got everything planned out pretty well. I prefer the thick black fabric over other kinds. It cost a little more but it lets no light through so no weeds and it doesn't deteriate as fast as other kinds.


----------



## millbilly (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive got an in on the fabric, I do work for a builder and when he builds the roads they have to put down a fabric, before the base course of stone. With the housing market so slow he has left over fabric that I got for free. Its not the exact product I wanted, but the price was right and I believe it will do the job.


----------



## damato333 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea you can't beat free.


----------

